# wireless mobile adapter for canon ??



## sama (Sep 14, 2012)

Quoted from Nikonrumours :

"Nikon D600 will be Wi-Fi compatible with a new WU-1b wireless mobile adapter

Read more on NikonRumors.com: http://nikonrumors.com/2012/09/11/nikon-d600-will-be-compatible-with-the-wu-1a-wireless-mobile-adapter.aspx/#ixzz26P4KXXlP"

Will Canon make one for the Canon Dslrs for the same purpose ?????


----------



## JPL_1020 (Sep 14, 2012)

I hope they do so we don't have to settle with Eye-Fi Memory cards or worst - WiFi Battery grips (as they are expensive)... :-\


----------

